
Nvidia datacentre revenues surpasses gaming for first time - testrun
https://www.anandtech.com/show/16013/nvidia-reports-q2-fy2021-earnings-datacenter-revenue-surpasses-gaming-for-the-first-time
======
mooman219
Isn't this more that they announced new cards coming later this year, and also
started swapping over their production capacity for the 20 series over to the
30 series? Datacenter growth is important, but we're in the waning stage of
the Nvidia GPU cycle right now. Datacenter growth has some more ground to
cover before this breakdown is convincing.

~~~
echelon
> we're in the waning stage of the Nvidia GPU cycle right now

The current product cycle, or overall? It seems to me that they've got nowhere
else to go but up.

~~~
mooman219
Current production cycle. At the end of a Nvidia production cycle for a gpu
iteration, their gaming sales numbers historically decrease before their new
card series is released. I'm not sure about the factors at play that lead into
that, but I assume less marketing, lower availability, and high market
saturation.

The point of my first comment is that the timing of this breakdown doesn't
encapsulate the full picture, and getting a handle on their relative numbers
would mean looking at a few cycles over a longer period. I agree that they
have "nowhere else to go but up", but the comparison in the article listed is
a bit shallow.

